# Mách mẹ những món ăn vừa ngon vừa lành cho trẻ ngày tết



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (28/1/19)

Chọn lựa món ăn vặt cho trẻ vào ngày Tết sao cho vừa thơm ngon vừa bổ dưỡng luôn là vấn đề mà nhiều cha mẹ rất quan tâm.
Vào những ngày Tết, cha mẹ thường thoải mái để cho trẻ ăn những món mà con thích. Điều này sẽ ít nhiều gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và cân nặng của trẻ trong cũng như sau kỳ nghỉ. Vì vậy, cha mẹ nên chuẩn bị trước các món ăn vặt vừa thơm ngon vừa cung cấp đủ dinh dưỡng cho trẻ phát triển khỏe mạnh.




*Sữa chua*
Đây là lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho bữa sáng, bữa ăn nhẹ, thậm chí là món tráng miệng. Sữa chua giàu protein, vitamin D và vi khuẩn có lợi, là chìa khóa giúp dạ dày của trẻ khỏe mạnh, đặc biệt trong những ngày Tết.
Nhưng bạn cần chú ý tới hàm lượng đường bổ sung trong nó. Tốt nhất là tránh loại có đường vì chúng thường chứa ít protein và vi khuẩn có lợi. Thay vào đó, hãy chọn sữa chua không béo hay ít béo hoặc sữa chua Hy Lạp, có thể thêm một thìa mật ong và trái cây tươi.

*Sữa*
Sữa bò là nguồn protein và canxi tốt nhất cho con bạn. Cố gắng cung cấp sữa nguyên chất cho bé đầy đủ vì nó giúp phát triển trí não và xương chắc khỏe hơn.




*Trái cây tươi*
Trái cây có vị ngọt tự nhiên và là món ăn nhẹ phổ biến cho trẻ em. Trẻ nên uống 1,5 cốc trái cây mỗi ngày. Bạn có thể thêm sữa chua nguyên chất để tăng thêm canxi. Trái cây tươi giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, bảo vệ mắt và ngăn ngừa nguy cơ thiếu máu. Chúng cũng chứa chất xơ, ít chất béo và calo, giảm nguy cơ béo phì, các vấn đề về hô hấp. Một số loại trái cây lành mạnh bạn nên cho trẻ ăn như quả mọng, dưa, kiwi và cam.

*Trái cây sấy khô*
Các loại trái cây sấy khô như nho, xoài, chuối... cũng có nhiều giá trị dinh dưỡng và nên đưa vào thực đơn hàng ngày của trẻ vào ngày Tết. Ngoài việc cung cấp lượng chất xơ đáng kể, trái cây sấy khô còn mang lại vị thơm ngon, lạ miệng, phù hợp với khẩu vị của trẻ.

*Các loại hạt*
Các loại hạt chứa nhiều chất béo lành mạnh, rất cần cho sự tăng trưởng và phát triển của trẻ. Một chút chất béo tốt vào buổi sáng sẽ cung cấp cho trẻ năng lượng cao suốt cả ngày.
Vào ngày Tết, bạn có thể cho trẻ ăn các loại hạt phù hợp như đậu phộng, hạt hướng dương, hạt dẻ, hạt dưa, hạt bí, óc chó hay hạt điều.

*Khoai lang*
Đây là loại rau củ có vỏ màu cam và là nguồn beta-carotene phong phú. Khoai lang có chứa các đặc tính chống oxy hóa và chống viêm cần thiết.




Khoai lang là món khoái khẩu cho các bé vì độ ngọt tự nhiên và màu sắc tươi sáng. Để có được lợi ích dinh dưỡng từ khoai lang, điều quan trọng là bạn phải hấp, luộc hoặc nướng chúng.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

